# NHS Funding Question!!!



## Shininglight. (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi All, 

Can someone please inform me of entitlements from NHS if using Donor Sperm as part of IUI in Northern Ireland.  Very confused as we were told no sperm donors available here.  We then embarked privately to clinic abroad and was expensive!!! After 2 failed attempts we have been very disheartened.  Any advise is greatly appreciated about what we are entitled to and clinics we could attend.

Thanks Allison74.


----------

